# Shell stitch baby afghan crochet



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

The yarn is a sport weight variegated acrylic. The pattern is an old label from Lion Brand Jamie yarn. I don't know if this yarn is available any longer. I had some in my stash for a few years. 
I hope the pattern is readable. It has been well used and has faded a bit.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

LOL! This has been my go-to, last-minute baby blanket pattern forever, and I barely even crochet! I hope everyone will bookmark this for their future use. It's pretty, very easy, and works up really quickly.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

I did one shawl in Jamie (vintage stash).


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Jamie 4 Ply Baby Blanket ~ http://www.firstchurchwlfd.org/Beth_s_Favorite_Baby_blanket_pattern.pdf
Size: About 26 x 33
Materials 4 Ply yarn = 3 skeins
Crochet hook size K
Gauge 3 sts = 1.
Blanket: Ch 81.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

gardenlady4012 said:


> LOL! This has been my go-to, last-minute baby blanket pattern forever, and I barely even crochet! I hope everyone will bookmark this for their future use. It's pretty, very easy, and works up really quickly.


My favorite too, easy to remember and works up fast.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

rainie said:


> I did one shawl in Jamie (vintage stash).


That is so pretty. Love the colors and the pattern.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Rafiki said:


> Jamie 4 Ply Baby Blanket ~ http://www.firstchurchwlfd.org/Beth_s_Favorite_Baby_blanket_pattern.pdf
> Size: About 26 x 33
> Materials 4 Ply yarn = 3 skeins
> Crochet hook size K
> ...


Thank you. I now have this pattern saved in my iBooks. My paper pattern has become pretty worn.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

This sounds just what I need,could someone please tell me how much weight is in a skein,here in the UK we go by weight 50gms 100gms . etc.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Beautiful blanket, thank you for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jamie is still available at Joann's.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hi there jorae

well what can I say but fantastic work and you have done well with these things and I just love the colours

angela your crochet friend



JoRae said:


> The yarn is a sport weight variegated acrylic. The pattern is an old label from Lion Brand Jamie yarn. I don't know if this yarn is available any longer. I had some in my stash for a few years.
> I hope the pattern is readable. It has been well used and has faded a bit.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous JoRae. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rainie said:


> I did one shawl in Jamie (vintage stash).


Gorgeous rainie. 💞


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I used what I came to call the Jamie stitch on a couple of afghans, quite some time ago. I am very glad to have the pattern again. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful afghan! Thanks for sharing the pattern. Will try that one next time I need a baby gift!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Danger! I just relearned how to send things to my Kindle. This one is headed there right now.  Thanks so much. Happy Needling jberg


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I made one of those many years ago. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you Angela. It is a nice color for girl or boy. I will be in touch. Have a good day.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. Glad you all can use the pattern.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have made many Jamie Baby Afghans. Like someone said it is easy to remember and you can adjust the pattern making it really any size you want. I got the original pattern on Jamie Pompadore Yarn many years ago!!!!


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Both of these are beautiful! Is the last one a knitted pattern?


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Laddie said:


> Both of these are beautiful! Is the last one a knitted pattern?


Thank you. I believe the second one is knit. Isn't it beautiful? You would have to contact the poster, rainie to ask her for sure.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

I'm sure I couldn't begin to count how many of these I've made over the years. They are especially lovely in white. I like to use a better,softer baby yarn and when done I run a half inch pink or blue ribbon through the stitches done to finish it off then a pretty bow stitched to the corner.
For years I knit hats and little blanket sets for the tiny babies in the N.I.C.U. Instead of starting with a chain of 100 I started with 50. It made a pretty little set for the little ones in the isolet.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Louette said:


> I'm sure I couldn't begin to count how many of these I've made over the years. They are especially lovely in white. I like to use a better,softer baby yarn and when done I run a half inch pink or blue ribbon through the stitches done to finish it off then a pretty bow stitched to the corner.
> For years I knit hats and little blanket sets for the tiny babies in the N.I.C.U. Instead of starting with a chain of 100 I started with 50. It made a pretty little set for the little ones in the isolet.


The white ones would be beautiful with the ribbon. What a wonderful thing you did.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

JoRae said:


> The white ones would be beautiful with the ribbon. What a wonderful thing you did.


Thank you for the kind words. It has always made me very happy to be able to give to others... I have been so blessed. You should try one of the white ones with the ribbons if you have a need.
We are supposed to find out on Monday what the sex of our newest Great Grand Baby will be. I have the blanket already crocheted it just needs the ribbon! I can't wait. Hope your day is blessed. Louette


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

JoRae said:


> The white ones would be beautiful with the ribbon. What a wonderful thing you did.


Thank you for the kind words. It has always made me very happy to be able to give to others... I have been so blessed. You should try one of the white ones with the ribbons if you have a need.
We are supposed to find out on Monday what the sex of our newest Great Grand Baby will be. I have the blanket already crocheted it just needs the ribbon! I can't wait. Hope your day is blessed. Louette


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Louette said:


> Thank you for the kind words. It has always made me very happy to be able to give to others... I have been so blessed. You should try one of the white ones with the ribbons if you have a need.
> We are supposed to find out on Monday what the sex of our newest Great Grand Baby will be. I have the blanket already crocheted it just needs the ribbon! I can't wait. Hope your day is blessed. Louette


Congrats on the Great Grandbaby. I will definitely try a white one next one I make. I always have one in the works and what an easy way to use it for either boy or girl. Thank you.


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

This is my go to pattern too! However, at the beginning of every row I chain 2, and still do 2dc, makes a nice border. I also only ch1 on each stitch. Instead of 2. I just finished one this week for a coworker. I used Red Heart econo baby yarn. Not very soft but pretty.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

alphabetmom said:


> This is my go to pattern too! However, at the beginning of every row I chain 2, and still do 2dc, makes a nice border. I also only ch1 on each stitch. Instead of 2. I just finished one this week for a coworker. I used Red Heart econo baby yarn. Not very soft but pretty.


This is very pretty! I simply love this pattern. Thanks for showing yours.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

rainie said:


> I did one shawl in Jamie (vintage stash).


Lovely! Did you combine color ways? Or was this all the same yarn?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

alphabetmom said:


> This is my go to pattern too! However, at the beginning of every row I chain 2, and still do 2dc, makes a nice border. I also only ch1 on each stitch. Instead of 2. I just finished one this week for a coworker. I used Red Heart econo baby yarn. Not very soft but pretty.


Very pretty. That method does make a nicer border. I am sure it will soften nicely when washed and dried. I will write that note down to try with my next. Thank you.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, however, I can't read the Finishing row. Can anyone help me.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

craftilady said:


> Thank you for sharing, however, I can't read the Finishing row. Can anyone help me.


It says sew in all loose strands on the wrong side. I just weave in my ends in. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ongoing (Nov 13, 2014)

Would love the pattern for your beautiful baby blanket rainie.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. What size hook do you use?


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

I use H or I hook but I see JoRae has marked a G on her pattern. You will really enjoy this blanket. It makes up so quickly. Have fun. I just bought baby blue yarn for one today.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Louette said:


> I use H or I hook but I see JoRae has marked a G on her pattern. You will really enjoy this blanket. It makes up so quickly. Have fun. I just bought baby blue yarn for one today.


Thanks for the info. My great niece is having her son in October. So, I need to get busy. I have a dk camo yarn that is variegated, that will look perfect in this pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Thanks for the info. My great niece is having her son in October. So, I need to get busy. I have a dk camo yarn that is variegated, that will look perfect in this pattern. :thumbup:


Grandmaknitstoo, I need to run the blue ribbon the ought the top of the white one I made and then I'll try to post a picture of it. I've never done that before but I'll give it a try. I love them done in white with colored ribbon and bows. I think you will enjoy the pattern.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Yikes! I really messed up. I tried to post a pic of my blanket. It worked BUT I addresses you as Grandmaknitstoo. I'm so sorry. If you run across a new post listed as "Jamie yarn pattern blanket" that's the one. Thanks for your patients everyone.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

JoRae said:


> The yarn is a sport weight variegated acrylic. The pattern is an old label from Lion Brand Jamie yarn. I don't know if this yarn is available any longer. I had some in my stash for a few years.
> I hope the pattern is readable. It has been well used and has faded a bit.


What a coincidence. I've saved this pattern for many years and a few weeks ago I made one to donate. It works up quickly. Added a little knit hat. too.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

firecracker4 said:


> What a coincidence. I've saved this pattern for many years and a few weeks ago I made one to donate. It works up quickly. Added a little knit hat. too.


This looks great ! What a pretty little blanket. You just can't go wrong with this pattern. It's one of my very favorites.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

This has been a goto for me as well, ever since I found it on a skein of Jamie yarn years ago it wasn't vintage yarn then though. as you probably have guessed been crafting for many years.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Me too Jillpr! I do not enjoy watching t.v. or movies unless I have my hands busy so while watching with my husband I'll crochet one of theses but to have on hand when I need a pretty baby gift. I also knit and crochet for the NICU and I use this pattern just starting with a chain 50 to begin. It looks so pretty with a tiny matching hat. You Ladies and gents have an amazing day. Louette


----------

